# Neuer PC - Mit wieviel Euro ist zu rechnen, was sollte drin sein?



## ArkLexar (27. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit, dass es mal wieder an der Zeit für einen neuen PC wäre. Nun ist mein Wissen was Hardware etc. betrifft nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt. Bereits mein aktueller PC ist eine Eigenzusammenstellung über den Konfigurator bei hardwareversand.de. Auch diesen habe ich vor bald 4 1/2 Jahren mit Hilfe aus einem Forum zusammengestellt. Ähnliche Hilfe erhoffe ich mir nun auch wieder.

Bei einem neuen PC wäre mir auf jeden Fall wichtig, dass er relativ Zukunftssicher (zumindest für 3 Jahre) ist und gerade Spiele wie The Witcher 3 und Dragon Age 3 darauf lauffähig wären. Aber auch andere Spiele, die in den nächsten Jahren erscheinen, sollten auf dem PC laufen.

Zwar kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wann ich den PC kaufe, doch wären erste Anregungen bereits jetzt hilfreich. Auch um den zu erwartenden Preis des PCs abschätzen zu können.

Zur zusätzlichen Information hier noch die Grundlegenden Informationen meines aktuellen PCs:
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,40 GHz
8,00 GB RAM
Windows Vista 64 Bit
Nvidia GeForce GTX 260

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß,
ArkLexar/Alex


----------



## TMADeviant (27. April 2013)

kosten lägen denke ich bei 500-700€

neue cpu 150€-180€
neue graka 150€-250€ kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst
gehäuse kannst vllt übernehmen
netzteil 40-80€
arbeitsspeicher kannste übernehmen
festplatte 50€ wenn du sie nicht übernehmen kannst
dvd brenner kannste übernehmen sonst 15€
mainboard 40-100€


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2013)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit, dass es mal wieder an der Zeit für einen neuen PC wäre. Nun ist mein Wissen was Hardware etc. betrifft nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt. Bereits mein aktueller PC ist eine Eigenzusammenstellung über den Konfigurator bei hardwareversand.de. Auch diesen habe ich vor bald 4 1/2 Jahren mit Hilfe aus einem Forum zusammengestellt. Ähnliche Hilfe erhoffe ich mir nun auch wieder.
> 
> ...




Das Gehäuse kannst Du ja übernehmen, dann schau mal, was für ein netzeil Du hast - auch das könnte man übernehmen. Ansonsten ist das auch so, wie TMADiviant sagt:

CPU zB ein Intel core i5 ca 170€, passendes Board 80-100€, 8GB DDR3-RAM 50€. Festplatte und DVD-LW könntest Du übernehmen, wenn die SATA-Anschlüsse haben, ansonsten kostet ne PLatte mit 1TB ca 60€, DVD-Brenner ca 20€. 

Grafikkarte würde eine zu der og CPU passen ab 200€, aber über ca 350€ lohnt sich dann schon gar nicht mehr, da zahlt man zuviel Aufpreis für nur wenig Leistungssplus.

Damit kannst Du Dir ja ausrechnen, was eine Aufrüstung oder Neukauf kosten würde. Ein passendes Netzteil, falls ein neues nötig ist, kostet ca 50-70€, gehäuse gibt es schon gute inkl. Lüftern ab 30€


Zu Deinem alten PC: Verkauf die Teile am besten einzeln, denn nen Quadocre für sockel775, da bekommt man noch rel. dafür, dass die CPU an sich mittlerweile schon recht schwach ist, und RAM hast Du ja sicher DDR2-RAM, das ist auch gebraucht sauteuer, d.h. da kriegst Du vermutlich so viel für, dass Du allein davon locker 8GB DDR3-RAM kaufen kannst.


----------



## ArkLexar (28. April 2013)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.

Die Preisangaben helfen mir natürlich bereits, allerdings ist eigentlich geplant den alten PC so wie erst ist bestehen zu lassen. Also die alten Teile sollen nicht unbedingt im neuen PC verwendet werden. Gerade das Gehäuse wäre auch eher unpraktisch, da es bei einem Umzug leider etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden. Zwar funktioniert alles noch tadellos, dennoch wäre mir ein völlig neuer PC lieber.

Ich habe einfach mal ein wenig überschlagen und geschaut, was sich so anbieten würde. Dabei bin ich auf einen etwas höheren Betrag gekommen. Bei einem Versuch einen PC bei hardwareversand.de zusammenzustellen kam ich auf inkl. Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit auf knapp 1100 Euro.

Wäre das ein Preis der in Ordnung ist oder doch eher zu teuer, wenn bedacht wird, dass keine alten Teile verwendet werden?

Hier mal eine Auflistung der Dinge, die in dem PC drin wären:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570k, LGA1155
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu PC3-10667U CL9 (ist DDR3)
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660Ti OC, 2GB GDDR5
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 120GB, SATA
Optisches Laufwerk: LG CH10LS20 Blu-Ray ROM
Kartenleser: LogiLink USB 2.0 all-in-one Card-Reader
Betriebssystem: OEM Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. April 2013)

Sieht alles gut aus. Weiß nicht ob du selbst zusammenbaust, geht heutzutage sehr einfach, da kannst bei hardwareversand nochmal 20€ sparen. Dann würde ich mich noch immer bei mindfactory.de umschauen die haben oftmals den billigsten Preis, und wenn du zwischen 0-6 bestellst zahlst auch keine Versandkosten.
Sonst als Netzteil kann ich dir dieses be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland noch empfehlen, würde für deine Konfig locker reichen, hatt eine bessere Effizienz, ist nur leider teurer,
Alles in allem kann man sonst nicht viel an deiner Konfig aussetzten.


----------



## ArkLexar (28. April 2013)

Ich hatte vor den PC bei hardwareversand zusammenbauen zu lassen, da ich mich bisher noch gar nicht daran versucht habe und eigentlich kein Risiko eingehen will. Auch wenn ich häufig höre, dass es an sich recht einfach ist.

Dass die Kombination so passt, ist gut. Werde mal bei mindfactory.de schaun, wenn sie wirklich billiger sind, dann würde es sich durchaus anbieten...auch wenn dann vielleicht doch das Selbstbauen anstehen würde.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (28. April 2013)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> IBei einem neuen PC wäre mir auf jeden Fall wichtig, dass er *relativ Zukunftssicher (zumindest für 3 Jahre)* ist und gerade Spiele wie The Witcher 3 und Dragon Age 3 darauf lauffähig wären. Aber auch andere Spiele, die in den nächsten Jahren erscheinen, sollten auf dem PC *laufen*.



 Was ist denn genau gemeint mit "laufen"?
In welchen Auflösungen / Details.

Denn auch auf deinem PC "laufen" alle Spiele - sofern zukünftige Spiele einen DX10 Renderingpfad haben werden auch noch zukünftige.

Denn 3 Jahre kann keine Grafikkarte Spiele auf maximalen Einstellungen flüssig darstellen.


----------



## ArkLexar (29. April 2013)

Dass maximale Einstellungen nicht über einen solchen Zeitraum möglich sind, ist natürlich klar. Sagen wir mal die Spiele sollten nach Möglichkeit mit hohen Einstellungen laufen und nicht unbedingt auf Minimum oder schwachen Mittleren. Bei der Auflösung denke ich mindestens an 1920x1080.

Ich bin sicherlich kein Grafikfetischist und brauche nicht die beste Grafik oder alle Spiele in der höchsten Auflösung. Aber sie sollten schon nach was aussehen.

Hoffe das hilft etwas.

Und in wie fern laufen "alle Spiele" auch auf meinem PC? Speziell kommende wie The Witcher 3. Wahrscheinlich eher mit niedrigeren Auflösungen, nehm ich mal an. Genaue Angaben sind da natürlich noch nicht bekannt, das weiß ich.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. April 2013)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Ich bin sicherlich kein Grafikfetischist und brauche nicht die beste Grafik oder alle Spiele in der höchsten Auflösung. Aber sie sollten schon nach was aussehen.


 
Also deine ausgesuchte Karte würde bei deinen Anforderungen schon reichen, sonst könntest auch drüber nachdenken eine noch günstigere zu nehmen und die nach 2 oder 3 Jahren wieder durch eine aktuellere zu ersetzen.
Ist es dir wichtig dein System zu übertakten, so kannst bei CPU und Mainboard nochmal sparen?


----------



## ArkLexar (29. April 2013)

Mit Übertaktung hatte ich bisher nichts zu tun bzw. ich wüsste nicht einmal wie das funktioniert. Bin kein solcher PC-Fachmann, um sowas in Erwägung zu ziehen und an sich brauche ich es auch nicht, denke ich. Wichtig ist mir, dass mein PC funktioniert und die aktuellsten Spiele in guter Qualität darauf laufen. Beim Kauf eines neuen PCs schaue ich dann natürlich immer darauf, welche Spiele kommen und darauf laufen sollten.

Wenn ich bei den aktuellen welche nennen sollte, dann wäre es schön (auch wenn sie mich nicht alle interessieren), wenn sowas wie Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite, Far Cry 3 oder auch das kommende Battlefield 4 in guter bis sehr guter Qualtität möglich sind...maximale Einstellungen sind aber für mich - wie erwähnt - nicht das Wichtigste.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2013)

Eine AMD 7950 wäre für einen öhnlichen Preis ein gutes Stück schneller, und BluRay braucht man am PC an sich nicht - ansonsten sieht der PC gut aus. Man könnte noch nen CPUKühler für 20-30€ nehmen, denn i5-3570k + Z77-Board ist ja zum übertakten gedacht - oder Du holst halt später mal nen Kühler, wenn es so weit ist, dass Du übertakten willst. Wenn Du aber auf keinen Fall übertakten willst, dann reicht ein etwas günstigeres Board und ein i5-3450, 3470 oder 3570 (je nach dem, was die kosten - die sind an sich alle fast gleichschnell) aus, also ohne "k".

Was an Mehrinvestition noch okay wäre: wenn Du sogar ne AMD 7970 nehmen würdest. Mehr auszugeben lohnt sich aber nicht, da lohnt es sich eher, halt etwas früher nachzurüsten als wenn man JETZT ne GANZ teure CPU/Graka nimmt.


----------



## ArkLexar (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich ein neues Thema eröffne, obwohl es wieder um einen neuen PC für mich geht, hole ich lieber dieses ältere wieder nach oben.

Erst mal sorry, dass ich nicht mehr auf den letzten Post geantwortet habe. Privat hatte sich etwas geändert, weshalb ein neuer PC nicht mehr Thema war und ich hatte schlichtweg vergessen, hier nochmal reinzuschaun.

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema: Mittlerweile ist ein neuer PC wieder angedacht bei mir - sogar eher als zuvor. Da sich mein verfügbares Budget etwas erhöht hat und sich natürlich auch Preise etc. verändert haben, habe ich mir einfach mal einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt. Erneut bei Hardwareversand. Mich würde nun in erster Linie interessiert, ob der PC so geht oder ob ihr irgendetwas anders machen würdet oder ob noch etwas wichtiges fehlt.

Das ist meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4770K Bx, ohne Lüfter, LGA1150
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, ATX, Sockel 1150
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 780 Super Jetstream 3GB mit GeForce Experience
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 250GB SATA 6Gb/s
Prozessorlüfter: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken 2
Optisches Laufwerk: LG GH24NS
Kartenleser: LogiLink USB 2.0 all-in-one Card Reader, für 3,5" Einbauchschacht
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D PCIe
Netzwerkkarte: Asus PCE-N53 N600	
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit

Für erneute Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

meine Vorschläge wären:

Erstmal 8 GB nehmen. Es sei denn du bearbeitest Fotos und Videos und das mehr als ab und zu zum Hobby. Das reicht für alles aus, und in Anbetracht der hohen RAM Preise grade kann man dann besser mal irgendwann 8 GB nachkaufen. Dann besser 12800U nehmen, es sei denn du bekommst die 10667U für deutlich weniger.

Willst du immer noch sicher übertakten? Dann ist der i7 ok. Ansonsten gibt es den Xeon 1230v3, das ist ein i7 ohne eingebaute Grafikeinheit und ohne Übertaktungsfunktion für gute 200-220 Euro. Generell reicht auch ein i5 für alles locker aus, was nicht wieder grade in Richtung professionelle Rendering Arbeiten geht. Das wäre dann der i5 4670K.

Hast du auch schonmal eine R9 290 ohne X in Betracht gezogen? Ich meine die wäre auf dem Niveau der 780 aber günstiger, in manchen Situationen sogar besser.

SSD ist gut, die EVO hat nur weniger Zyklen, bis sie sich nicht mehr beschreiben lässt, da kann man auch aus Prinzip eine M500 von Crucial oder eine Hyper X von Kingston nehmen, auch wenn die EVO wahrscheinlich reicht.

Zu den restlichen Komponenten kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, also soweit erstmal meine Meinung,

Ach ja, nimm nicht so ein riesiges Netzteil, grade bei bequiet reichen 500W für alles was du vorhast.


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2013)

Im Prinzip sehr gut.

Ein Core i7 muss es, nur zum Spielen, aber nicht sein. Ein Core i5-4570 wäre vollkommen ausreichend, oder halt ein Xeon E3-1230 v3.
8GB Arbeitsspeicher wären auch mehr als genug.
Ist das Three Hundred die neue Revision? Ich hab selber noch die erste. Wunderschön, aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Kein USB 3.0 im Frontpanel und störender, nicht entfernbarer HDD Käfig vor der Grafikkarte, deren maximale Länge nur knapp 30cm betragen darf.
Wenn eine GTX770 nicht reicht und es unbedingt eine GTX780 sein soll, dann die "Phantom" von Gainward.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Du übertakten willst, ist das prinzipiell schonmal okay. Allerdings gibt es Sparpotential:

 - 16GB braucht kein Mensch.8GB reichen völlig aus

 - die GTX 780 hat kein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die ist nur ca 15% schneller als eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770, die beide deutlich unter 300€ zu haben sind. Ich würde da eher eine von den beiden nehmen und dann halt später etwas früher aufrüsten als es mit der GTX 780 nötig wäre. Und für nur 340€ wäre die AMD R9 290 sogar stärker als die GTX 780 - leider gibt es die AMD aber bisher nur mit der lauten AMD-Kühlung, aber falls Du noch etwas warten kannst, wird die sicher auch mit leiserer Hersteller-Kühlung zu haben sein.

 - das Netzteil ist übertrieben. Auch für ne GTX 780 würde das Modell mit 450-550W völlig reichen.

 - das Gehäuse hat keinen separaten 3,5-Zoll Außenschacht. D.h. der Cardreader muss da in einen 5,25Zoll-Schacht rein. Da gibt es zwei Dinge zu beachten: braucht man nen Adapter, damit der Cardreader in den Schacht passt? und liegt beim Gehäuse eine Slotblende bei für 3,5 Zoll, also so was in der Art http://www.hotcases.de/review/twelvehundred/blende.jpg  ?

 - Soundkarte brauchst Du nur, wenn Du wirklich auch passable Boxen/Kopfhörer hast

 - Windows brauchst Du nicht in der Pro-Version kaufen, das bringt für normale Anwender nix.


----------



## ArkLexar (14. Dezember 2013)

Also Übertakten werde ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht. Habe ich bisher noch nie gemacht und kenne mich damit auch nicht aus. Deshalb scheidet das an sich aus.

Genauso ist der PC rein zum Spielen gedacht. Zwar werde ich wahrscheinlich auch immer mal wieder Videoszenen mitschneiden bzw. Videos erstellen, aber ich würde nicht sagen, dass es hier in die professionelle Richtung geht. Deshalb dann wohl 8 statt 16GB. War mir bei den 16 sowieso unsicher, ob es nicht zu viel ist. Habe mir als neuen Arbeitsspeicher mal diesen hier rausgesucht: 8GB Kingston HyperX blu. PC3-12800U CL10

Die SSDs unterscheiden sich preislich offenbar kaum. Kann es aber sein, dass die EVO 250GB hat, während die Hyper X bzw. die M500 "nur" 240GB haben? Wenn die beiden besser sind, wäre mir das grundsätzlich allerdings egal.

Was das Gehäuse betrifft: Ist wohl das Alte. Hat nur USB 2.0. Schade...hätte mir gefallen. Muss ich mir eine Alternative suchen.

Netzteil ist natürlich dann auch klar, dass es ein anderes wird, wenn das ausreichend ist und die Soundkarte streiche ich ebenfalls. Scheint wohl wenig sinnvoll zu sein aktuell und kann - wenn nötig - später noch nachgerüstet werden.

Bei Windows bin ich es gewohnt zur Pro-Variante zu greifen, deshalb habe ich diese gewählt. Da ist es mir wahrscheinlich eher egal ob Pro oder nicht. Unsicher bin ich eher von nun 7 oder 8.1.

Die Grafikkarte war mein größtes Problem da was zu finden. Ich bin nur bedingt auf dem Laufenden, kenn mich ingesamt auch etwas besser mit den Nvidia-Karten aus. Hatte auch schon lange keine Grafikkarte mehr von einem anderen Hersteller. *grübel* Die R9 290 klingt natürlich interessant, wie lange ist denn hier mit warten zu rechnen? Grundsätzlich kann ich auch noch etwas warten, wenn das sinnvoll ist. Aktuell plane ich den Kauf für Ende Dezember/Anfang Januar.
Hatte Anfangs übrigens überlegt, ob nun eine GTX 770 oder eine 780. Hatte mich für die 780 entschieden, weil ich dachte "lieber nicht an der falschen Ecke sparen". Außerdem rüste ich eher selten auf, sondern versuch den PC möglichst lange ohne Aufrüstungen in Betrieb zu halten. Wenn das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aber nicht stimmt, ist es wohl eher unsinnig eine 780 zu kaufen.


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2013)

Also, es gibt das Antec "Three Hundred Two", eben die zweite Revision, welche USB 3.0 Ports an der Vorderseit bietet.
Immer noch schön, leicht geänderte Front.

Allerdings stimmt das PLV gar nicht. Es ist innen noch immer nicht schwarz lackiert, was für den aktuellen Preis keine utopische Forderung ist. Und der starre Festplattenkäfig ist auch noch da.
Da gibt es sicher vergleichbare Gehäuse, die mit einer besseren Ausstattung kommen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Dezember 2013)

Dann kannst du den Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150, ohne K Prozessor nehmen. Der hat auch 8 virtuelle Kerne wie der i7, nur ohne Übertaktungsmöglichkeit, was du ja eh nicht brauchst. Als Mainboard reicht dann auch sowas: Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX

Windows 7 gibt es mittlerweile bei ebay für 40 Euro, wenn du das Geld sparen willst, nimm Windows 7. Ansonsten tendiere ich persönlich immer dazu, die neuste Software zu kaufen...

Angeblich sollten die Custom Kühler schon seit 2 Wochen draußen sein, ich weiß gar nicht, wann der Release jetzt geplant ist...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2013)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Also Übertakten werde ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht. Habe ich bisher noch nie gemacht und kenne mich damit auch nicht aus. Deshalb scheidet das an sich aus.


 Dann nimm den Xeon E3-130 v3, ein Board für unter 100€ und einen CPU-Kühler für 25€





> Die SSDs unterscheiden sich preislich offenbar kaum. Kann es aber sein, dass die EVO 250GB hat, während die Hyper X bzw. die M500 "nur" 240GB haben? Wenn die beiden besser sind, wäre mir das grundsätzlich allerdings egal.


 das hat mit den Speicher-Chips bzw. deren Ansteuerung zu tun, die in der SSD verwendet werden. Die, die typisch "bit"-artig aufgebaut sind, haben immer 2er-Potenzen, also 32, 64, 128, 256 und 512. Wie beim RAM. Und andere haben Größen wie 30, 60, 90, 120, 240 und 480.







> Die Grafikkarte war mein größtes Problem da was zu finden. Ich bin nur bedingt auf dem Laufenden, kenn mich ingesamt auch etwas besser mit den Nvidia-Karten aus. Hatte auch schon lange keine Grafikkarte mehr von einem anderen Hersteller. *grübel* Die R9 290 klingt natürlich interessant, wie lange ist denn hier mit warten zu rechnen? Grundsätzlich kann ich auch noch etwas warten, wenn das sinnvoll ist. Aktuell plane ich den Kauf für Ende Dezember/Anfang Januar.


 es SOLLTEN an sich jetzt schon welche verfügbar sein... kann man leider schwer sagen. Aber ich würde sowieso mal abwarten, jetzt kurz vor Weihnachten sind die Verfügbarkeiten nochmal schlechter, die Preise vlt auch was höher.



> Hatte Anfangs übrigens überlegt, ob nun eine GTX 770 oder eine 780. Hatte mich für die 780 entschieden, weil ich dachte "lieber nicht an der falschen Ecke sparen". Außerdem rüste ich eher selten auf, sondern versuch den PC möglichst lange ohne Aufrüstungen in Betrieb zu halten. Wenn das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis aber nicht stimmt, ist es wohl eher unsinnig eine 780 zu kaufen.


 Die GTX 780 bietet halt zu wenig Mehrleistung für den Aufpreis. Würde die ca 350€ kosten, wäre es okay - obwohl dann ja die R9 290 immer noch mehr fürs Geld bietet )


----------



## ArkLexar (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mal mit eurem Tipps im Hinterkopf neugeschaut und auch eine neue Zusammenstellung erstellt. Abgesehen von Kühler und Netzteil ist auch alles ausgetauscht. Das liegt einmal daran, dass ich beim Kühler nicht weiß welcher für 25 Euro gut wäre bzw. dass der Raum in dem der PC steht im Sommer gerne mal ziemlich aufheizt und da dachte ich evtl. wäre hier ein etwas teurer Kühler besser.

Beim Netzteil ist das Problem, dass ich bei Hardwareversand im Konfigurator irgendwie keines gefunden habe, dass "nur" 500-550 Watt hat.

Hier einfach mal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung (mit entsprechenden Verlinkungen):

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150, ohne Kühler
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Kingston HyperX blu. PC3-12800U CL10
Gehäuse: Antec One, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Grafikkarte: ASUS R9290-4GD5, AMD Radeon R9 290, 4GB DDR5
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Festplatte: Crucial M500 240GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm
Prozessorlüfter: Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken 2 - AMD/Intel
Optisches Laufwerk: LG GH24NS Retail schwarz
Kartenleser: LogiLink USB 2.0 all-in-one Card Reader, für 3,5" Einbauchschacht
Netzwerkkarte: Asus PCE-N53 N600
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit

Die Grafikkarte ist übrigens erstmal nur ein Platzhalter. Ich weiß nun nicht wie gut sie genau ist oder ob sie so leise ist. Da ich aber beschlossen habe auf jeden Fall bis Januar zu warten, habe ich sie rein gesetzt, um preislich in etwa abschätzen zu können was unterm Strich raus kommt.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht schonmal gut aus. Beim Netzteil ist es so: Es gibt gute, effiziente Markenhersteller, und solche, die für 30 Euro 750W liefern (wollen). Dass diese Netzteile nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind, ist ja klar  Damit aber so eine Karte auch mit einem Billignetzteil läuft, schreiben die Hersteller auf ihre Karten drauf, dass das Netzteil mindestens 600W haben soll damit auch jedes 600W Netzteil damit klarkommt. Deswegen zeigt der Konfigurator auch nur Netzteile ab 600W an, wenn du die Grafikkarte vorher ausgewählt hast, obwohl 500W locker reichen würden.

Einfachste Lösung ist da, die Grafikkarte separat zu bestellen, die ist auch wirklich sehr einfach einzubauen.


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2013)

Und aufpassen, in das "Antec One"passen so lange Grafikkarten wie die R9 290 nicht rein, die dürfen 266mm nicht überschreiten.

Und der "Brocken 2" wäre auch zu hoch.


----------



## ArkLexar (14. Dezember 2013)

Ok, das mit dem Netzteil muss man so auch erstmal wissen.  Ne Grafikkarte einbauen ist nicht schwer, habe ich auch schonmal gemacht, werd ich also wohl so machen.

Das mit dem Gehäuse ist natürlich blöd. Ich hab mir da gerade die Details angesehen und muss sagen, dass ich nun nicht sicher bin wo ich genau sehen kann, ob ein Gehäuse für die R9 290 und den "Brocken 2" geeignet wäre. Also wo ich sehen kann wieviel Platz da nun drin ist.


----------



## svd (14. Dezember 2013)

Oft findest du die Info zB in der Übersicht der Preisvergleichsseite, oder auf der Seite des Herstellers.


----------



## ArkLexar (15. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe ein wenig recherchiert und bin nun beim BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil. Wenn ich nicht vollkommen falsch liege müssten sowohl die R9 290 als auch der "Brocken 2" passen.


----------



## svd (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das Shinobi ist ein sehr geräumiges Gehäuse. Da passt alles rein.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2013)

Hier haste auch ein Gehäuse-Special Kaufberatung Gehäuse für Gamer-PCs: 30 Modelle als Kauftipp   da wäre - wenn das richtig einschätze - auch das Corsari Carbide 200R was für dich Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)  2x USB3.0, Lüfter bis 16cm, Grafikkarten bis über 40cm. Oder vlt auch Cooler Master N400 (NSE-400-KKN1)


----------



## ArkLexar (15. Dezember 2013)

Nochmal danke. Ich denke aber, dass ich bei dem Shinobi bleibe. Das gefällt mir insgesamt sehr gut und wenn da alles reinpasst, dass ist das um so optimaler.

Abgesehen von der endgültigen Grafikkarte wäre der PC damit fertig. Hab auch bereits gesehen, dass Gigabyte wohl eine R9 290 anbietet, aber die kriegt mal wohl noch nirgends...hab sie zumindest nicht gefunden. Meine die Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC. Mal abwarten ob die sich in den hoffentlich bald kommenden Tests als leise herausstellt - oder auch eine andere. Werde Anfang/Mitte Januar dann nochmal schaun und sobald da was gutes auf dem Markt ist, wird der PC bestellt.


----------



## ArkLexar (16. Januar 2014)

So...ich hol das Thema jetzt mal wieder raus, da mittlerweile die ersten R9 290-Custom-Karten zumindest langsam in den Handel kommen.

Wollte mich dies bezüglich nochmal erkundigen, ob es hier bestimmte Karten gibt, die eher zu meiden sind. Ich hatte nun vor diese hier zum PC dazuzubestellen: Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 OC Windforce 3, Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB DDR5, PCI-Express

Gute Wahl oder doch lieber eine andere?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2014)

Die sollte normalerweise gut sein, man kann auch immer zur Not selber was umstellen bei der Lüfterregelung - was Tests angeht, hab ich bisher nur zwei über die Version von Sapphire gesehen, und DIE sind u.a. mit "endlich Stille" untertitelt  Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC im Test - ComputerBase und Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Test: Endlich Stille auf Hawaii

Erfahrungsgemäß ist die Gigabyte aber sehr ähnlich bei der Kühlung. 

Die Gigabyte gibt es derzeit OHNE BF4 auf Lager zB bei cyberport für 400€, für 20€ mehr auch mit Battlefield 4 bei caseking.de - ansonsten hab ich die günstiger bei keinem Shop auf Lager gesehen, den ich persönlich kenne.

 Die Sapphire aber erst recht nicht


----------



## ArkLexar (17. Januar 2014)

Danke nochmals.  Ich werd die Gigabyte nehmen. Auch bei Hardwareversand, weil ich mir den PC von denen zusammenbauen lassen.

Und genau das führt leider zu einem kleinen, neuen Problem: Der ausgewählte Lüfter, also der Alpenföhne Brocken 2, ist zu schwer, weshalb sie ihn nicht einbauen, sondern grundsätzlich einzeln mit verschicken. Da ich einen Selbsteinbau eigentlich vermeiden wollte, wollte ich mich nochmal erkundigen, ob ihr mir evtl. eine gute Alternative empfehlen könntet.


----------



## svd (17. Januar 2014)

Vlt. verbauen sie ja zB den "Scythe Katana 4".

Da du den Xeon nicht übertakten wirst, könnte der ausreichend sein.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte ja schon vorher geschrieben: ohne OC reicht locker ein Kühler für 25€ oder so. 

 Der Katana zB geht, oder auch einer von denen RAIJINTEK Aidos Heatpipe CPU-K
Thermaltake Contact 21
Alpenf

 Wobei das selber montieren kein Problem ist, selbst wenn man "unters Board" ranmuss, da nämlich im Gehäuse unter dem Board ein großes Loch ist, so dass Du an die Stelle rankommst, wenn Du das andere Seitenteil des Gehäuses auch noch abnimmst


----------



## ArkLexar (17. Januar 2014)

Wenn die ausreichen, nehm ich einen von denen. Ist dann auch nochmal etwas günstiger.

Ich nehm mal an, dass es keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht, welchen der vier Kühler ich nehme, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2014)

ArkLexar schrieb:


> Wenn die ausreichen, nehm ich einen von denen. Ist dann auch nochmal etwas günstiger.
> 
> Ich nehm mal an, dass es keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht, welchen der vier Kühler ich nehme, oder?



Die sollten eigentlich auch alle recht leise sein - der Brocken wäre halt auch dann leise, wenn man "sogar" übertaktet.


----------



## ArkLexar (6. Februar 2014)

Hallo.

Erstmal wieder danke für die bisherige Hilfe. Der PC ist mittlerweile bestellt. Leider verzögert sich die Lieferung, weil die Grafikkarte aktuell nicht vorrätig ist bzw. von Gigabyte kein Liefertermin genannt wird.

Ich habe nun die Möglichkeit - sofern ich denn möchte - eine andere Grafikkarte auszuwählen und diese zu verwenden. Die R9 290er sind leider alle bis auf eine nicht vorrätig bzw. haben aktuell kein Lieferdatum. Die vorrätige wäre diese hier: XFX Radeon R9 290 LED - Black Edition - Voltage Unlocked - Unlimited OC - True Audio - Ghost 2.0, 4GB DDR5

Ich frage mich nun, ob hier ein Wechsel sinnvoll wäre. Besonders weil ich die Gigabyte R9 290 OC Windforce 3 dank Suche über eine Preisvergleichsmaschine für 373,70 Euro bekommen habe, wodurch die XFX mit 425,31 Euro deutlich teurer wäre.

Was meint ihr? Lieber weiterhin Geduld haben und warten?


----------



## svd (6. Februar 2014)

Persönlich würde ich die Grafikkarte abbestellen und ohne liefern lassen. Die Pixelschleuder dann einfach woanders kaufen und selber einbauen. Ist ja sehr einfach. 

Oder, auf eine "R9 280X"/"GTX 770" ausweichen, immerhin ein Hunni weniger und immer noch ausreichend Leistung. Und dafür einfach früher wieder aufrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich die Grafikkarte abbestellen und ohne liefern lassen. Die Pixelschleuder dann einfach woanders kaufen und selber einbauen. Ist ja sehr einfach.
> 
> Oder, auf eine "R9 280X"/"GTX 770" ausweichen, immerhin ein Hunni weniger und immer noch ausreichend Leistung. Und dafür einfach früher wieder aufrüsten.



jo, würde ich auch so machen. Und falls in den PC eine Grafikkarte rein MUSS, weil die CPU keine Grafikeinheit hat (falls Du den Xeon genommen hast) und man den PC nur dann losschicken will, wenn man den kurz kontrollieren konnte, dann nimm halt erst mal "nur" eine 280X / GTX 770 für den PC.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. Februar 2014)

Ich denke, dass die bestimmt ne Grafikkarte da haben, mit der die den pc kurz testen können


----------



## ArkLexar (9. Februar 2014)

Hatte mich noch einmal informiert, ob ich die Gigabyte R9 290 OC Windforce 3 woanders bekomme, aber die Lieferprobleme scheinen allgemein zu sein. Nach einer Kontaktaufnahme mit Hardwareversand.de konnte mir auch am Freitag noch kein Liefertermin genannt werden. Dennoch wurde der PC gestern - und laut Support vollständig - verschickt.

Offensichtlich hat sich das Problem also von selbst gelöst.

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe und Geduld.  Ich werde hier sicher nochmal was schreiben, sobald der PC da ist.


----------



## ArkLexar (11. Februar 2014)

So...sorry für den Doppelpost, aber ich hatte ja angekündigt, dass ich mich nochmal melde:

Der PC ist heute angekommen und funktioniert tadellos. Bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit dem einrichten für mich, bin aber schon gespannt auf das erste neue Spiel mit dem PC. 

Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ohne euch hätte ich den PC mit Sicherheit nicht so (vergleichsweise) günstig, einfach und gut zusammengestellt bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2014)

Viel Spaß schonmal


----------

